# Where do I start with hunt/field training?



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I would look for a training group to join first. The people have a wealth of knowledge that you can use. Next I would look for a DVD set of Smart Works by Evan Graham. Seeing examples of the training sets is essential. 

Good Luck


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Leslie B said:


> I would look for a training group to join first. The people have a wealth of knowledge that you can use. Next I would look for a DVD set of Smart Works by Evan Graham. Seeing examples of the training sets is essential.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks. I hope to meet with a training group in April. I also have Josie enrolled in basic obedience. She did puppy obedience, but that was two years ago and I know we need a refresher.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have a specific goal? Who old is your dog? What training have you completed? Are you wanting to hunt with your dogs? What kind of hunting? Waterfowl or Upland Game? Are you wanting to run in Hunt Tests? Or are you thinking about Field Trials? Each one of these has a somewhat different answer to your questions.

But, you can start with basic obedience. Sit, Heel, down, here, give....these are the foundation for any dog wanting to move into more advanced work. Training groups can help, books can help, and working with a professional trainer that specializes in the type of activities you are thinking of doing.....may be a good starting point.

I will shear more on my thoughts with you, when you give me a better idea of what you are looking for....


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> Do you have a specific goal? Who old is your dog? What training have you completed? Are you wanting to hunt with your dogs? What kind of hunting? Waterfowl or Upland Game? Are you wanting to run in Hunt Tests? Or are you thinking about Field Trials? Each one of these has a somewhat different answer to your questions.
> 
> But, you can start with basic obedience. Sit, Heel, down, here, give....these are the foundation for any dog wanting to move into more advanced work. Training groups can help, books can help, and working with a professional trainer that specializes in the type of activities you are thinking of doing.....may be a good starting point.
> 
> I will shear more on my thoughts with you, when you give me a better idea of what you are looking for....


Josie is three. I'm hoping that is not too old to start this. I'm interested in hunt tests as that is the group that I'll be joining and training with. I know I will learn a lot from them, but I don't want to go into this blind either.  I have no idea about goals because this is still very new to me. After observing an upland test this weekend, I would hope that at some point Josie will be able to do this. Am I looking at training for a year to two years before this happens? I would love to hunt upland with her at some point. I don't duck hunt and my dad has gotten away from it as well, so that probably won't be happening. However, Josie is great at water retrieval. For the past two weeks, we've been working on better recall for her and retrieve to hand. She likes to play "keep away", so I know this is something I need to improve on.

We have gone through a puppy obedience class, but that was two years ago. We will be starting a basic obedience class in two weeks. Eventually, I would like to pass the CGC with Josie, too. My goal this week is to work on "heel". She struggles with that and after watching the test this weekend it became immediately apparent that a strong heel is a necessity. 

Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.

Allison


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

abradshaw71 said:


> Where do I start? I have received some great advice already, but what words of wisdom can you give me regarding best practices, basic commands needed, and what items should I be purchasing as we begin our training? Is there a series of steps I should be following?


Any working retriever should have the same foundation; formal Basics. That is what all other commands and skills are built upon and maintained. 

The components of Basics in order

1)	“Here”
2)	“Heel & Sit”
3)	“Hold”; automatically evolves to Walking “Hold, Heel, Sit”
4)	“Fetch”; ear pinch, which evolves into Walking “Fetch” & “Fetch-no-fetch”, e-collar conditioning to “Fetch”
5)	Pile work, including Mini-pile, Nine bumper pile; AKA Force to pile
6)	3-handed casting; teaching the 3 basic casts – “Back” and both “Over’s”, including 2-hands “Back”
7)	Mini tee; includes collar conditioning to all basic commands, transferring to the go, stop, cast functions in micro dimension as preparation for the Single tee. Also includes De-bolting
8)	Single tee
9)	Double tee
10)	Water tee with Swim-by

If any of this is unfamiliar let me know. I'm giving a seminar in Michigan the first weekend in June. You're invited.

EvanG


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

EvanG said:


> Any working retriever should have the same foundation; formal Basics. That is what all other commands and skills are built upon and maintained.
> 
> The components of Basics in order
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate the steps listed above and will look into the seminar, as well. It's not far from me. I've also been told to purchase your DVD set, too, so I'm looking into that.

Allison


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

You're welcome Allison. Please let me know if you have any questions, or if I can be of help in any way.

EvanG


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> Josie is three. I'm hoping that is not too old to start this. I'm interested in hunt tests as that is the group that I'll be joining and training with. I know I will learn a lot from them, but I don't want to go into this blind either.  I have no idea about goals because this is still very new to me. After observing an upland test this weekend, I would hope that at some point Josie will be able to do this. Am I looking at training for a year to two years before this happens? I would love to hunt upland with her at some point. I don't duck hunt and my dad has gotten away from it as well, so that probably won't be happening. However, Josie is great at water retrieval. For the past two weeks, we've been working on better recall for her and retrieve to hand. She likes to play "keep away", so I know this is something I need to improve on.
> 
> We have gone through a puppy obedience class, but that was two years ago. We will be starting a basic obedience class in two weeks. Eventually, I would like to pass the CGC with Josie, too. My goal this week is to work on "heel". She struggles with that and after watching the test this weekend it became immediately apparent that a strong heel is a necessity.
> 
> ...


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> abradshaw71 said:
> 
> 
> > Josie is three. I'm hoping that is not too old to start this. I'm interested in hunt tests as that is the group that I'll be joining and training with. I know I will learn a lot from them, but I don't want to go into this blind either.  I have no idea about goals because this is still very new to me. After observing an upland test this weekend, I would hope that at some point Josie will be able to do this. Am I looking at training for a year to two years before this happens? I would love to hunt upland with her at some point. I don't duck hunt and my dad has gotten away from it as well, so that probably won't be happening. However, Josie is great at water retrieval. For the past two weeks, we've been working on better recall for her and retrieve to hand. She likes to play "keep away", so I know this is something I need to improve on.
> ...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Every dog is different. Don't let anyone set expectations for your dog, let yourself be surprised. Also everyone has an opinion and advice for you, many of it conflicting. It can be confusing at times. Remember to have fun, help out, learn to throw well, and practice every day.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, Stacey! I think that's what I'm looking forward to the most...getting out and having fun with my Josie girl.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Stacey is offering real good advise, it really is about having fun...it is a journey that you and your dog(s) take together. It is challenging and fun...

Good Luck...


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Another member, SwampCollie, provided me with the link to Lardy's flowchart. That was really helpful in understanding how the field training progression works and giving some guidelines on where to start:

http://www.totalretriever.com/images/FlowChartDownload.pdf


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Since you're following the Smartwork program, you may as well print out the Smartwork Flow Chart.



EvanG


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all of the great resources! I really do appreciate it.

Allison


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Allison,

The first thing I suggest you do before anything else is to study Smartwork volume one thoroughly. That will explain your progression through Basics, and the principles involved.

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

abradshaw71 said:


> Thank you everyone for all of the great resources! I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Allison


You may also look to the website of the Golden Retriever Club of America, which has links to numerous resources. You have to look for the Field Education box on the home page ... just click it and you will find assorted types of resources. And, of course, this and other bulletin boards are useful, particularly for specific training issues.
Don't limit yourself to reviewing one type of training "program" (I loathe the use of the word "program" when referring to the training of retrievers ... it sounds too regimented), but instead check out as many resources as you can. And, the number one best resource is a training group or mentor, hopefully one with BOTH considerable experience and success.
Field training is a blast, for both dog and trainer.
Have fun.
Ask lots of questions.
Get out and train!
FTGoldens


----------

